

WSJ: Can 'World of Warcraft' Game Skills Help Land a Job? - wwsparks
http://online.wsj.com/articles/can-warcraft-game-skills-help-land-a-job-1407885660?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsThird

======
patio11
Running a WoW guild is pretty good preparation for having to manage a fairly
large group of employees with wildly varying levels of skill, attention to
detail, ability to follow-through on commitments, intrapersonal conflict
resolution ability, and the like.

That said: it is almost crazy to have on a resume, 99.54% of the time. It
doesn't by itself persuasively say "I'm going to make you more money" and
unless you have a very good read of the cultural background of the person
reading your essay has a high risk of reading "I have low status hobbies.
Please judge me for them!"

